# links to crypt dominated tanks?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm planning out a tank of crypts, but it has been a long while since I grew them. Would be immensely useful to see crypt dominated tanks to see relative size/growth patterns. There are a few crypts I still know well, but most I do not.

I did find this recent thread by illustrator. Any others?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/85858-my-aquarium-crypt-only.html


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Gomer! I also love crypts, and I'm trying to change my aquarium to an crypt-only one.

Here are a couple of examples:
This incredible aquarium:

http://www.bharada.com/aquaria_120.html









And this awesome Oliver's tank (I couldn't find the complete page with all the pics):

http://ibac.eu/interviews.php?id=8&lang=en









Enjoy Crypting!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

This is a really nice one.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/86498-dogfishs-40-a.html


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's one I did a few years ago. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/69491-75-gal-peacock-eel-planted-tank.html


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks guys! This will be helpful. I'm getting some good long term ideas :-D


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Tony, haven't seen you around in a while!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

hiya Bert  I got the plant bug again. Wife even wants me to get a planted tank up and running!


----------

